# Surface Skimmers



## James D (14 Aug 2014)

I've grown to dislike my Eheim Surface Skimmer mainly due to it's black colour being really obvious against a white backround. I know it's not a huge piece of equipment but in a smallish tank the eye is really drawn to it, I've been thinking of getting rid for a while but now the plastic covering on the electric cable has began to split (right next to the bottom of the skimmer) I think it's time for a new one.

So, I'm wondering are there any decent alternatives? I've seen a chrome one from Hong Kong that I could live with, has anyone tried one of these? I'm sure I've seen a lily pipe with a surface skimmer on it, did I imagine it?

Cheers

James


----------



## Mr. Teapot (14 Aug 2014)

Co2 art have a nice looking glass one:



 
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...cts/lily-pipe-surface-skimmer-o13mm-12mm-16mm


----------



## TOO (14 Aug 2014)

In metal there are the Borneo Wild Skimz and ADA Vuppa (I have the latter and like it a lot).

Thomas


----------



## James D (14 Aug 2014)

Cheers fellas. I've just been looking around the web and it seems the metal one I mentioned is a cheap knock-off of the ADA Vuppa, at £43 rather than the £180 for the ADA it might be worth a try.

Has anyone tried one of those CO2 art lily pipes, I think it looks the most discreet solution.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Aug 2014)

James D said:


> So, I'm wondering are there any decent alternatives?


Yes. Ensure good flow/distribution/nutrients/CO2/water changes. Then your surface will be immaculate and you will never need these absurd contraptions.

Cheers,


----------



## James D (14 Aug 2014)

My tank is immaculate, my water changes are excessive, as are my ferts, and I don't add Co2. My plants seem to be in good health as well, I'm curious as to the source of my oily surface (although it's really not that bad).


----------



## TOO (14 Aug 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Yes. Ensure good flow/distribution/nutrients/CO2/water changes. Then your surface will be immaculate and you will never need these absurd contraptions.



Correct: I don't get oil, but for me the skimmer gives me that 10-20% extra in making the surface looking crisp clean, which I enjoy in an open tank. 

Thomas


----------



## roadmaster (14 Aug 2014)

James D said:


> My tank is immaculate, my water changes are excessive, as are my ferts, and I don't add Co2. My plants seem to be in good health as well, I'm curious as to the source of my oily surface (although it's really not that bad).



 Well if your not injecting CO2 then  perhaps there is not the uptake by the plants that requires the excessive Fertz you are adding.(contributer?)
Plants respire as I understand proteins,starches,sugars? but largish frequent water changes should make a difference.
Can also aim the spray bar more towards surface to create ripple that would keep the film broke up.
After all, you aren'r injecting CO2.


----------



## James D (14 Aug 2014)

> Well if your not injecting CO2 then perhaps there is not the uptake by the plants that requires the excessive Fertz you are adding.(contributer?)



You could be right, I figure too many ferts are better than not enough though, especially with 2 x 50% water changes per week. I use lily pipes so unfortunately I can't break up the surface of the water that way.

Like Thomas though, it's not a major problem, in fact I suspect most of it comes from dipping my hands in the water and fiddling with things every day.

I'm going to try the CO2 art lily pipe I think.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (14 Aug 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> absurd contraptions.
> 
> ,



Yes agree, the Eheim 35 SS is an annoying little beast, but of course we get tempted by new toys and it received great reviews on UKAPS to persuade us further 
However it's a noisy irritating little fellow when it comes to messing about with the water level and with weekly water changes and those suction cups always seem to stick with all their might just when you don't want them to !

Ok I admit they do work well in smaller tanks, but they continually need cleaning and you then need to take the entire device apart to do so...!  Come on Eheim, I'm sure you can design a more user friendly quick cleaning device, where you can quickly slip out and clean a larger sponge ?  Now where has my new chili rasbora shoal gone to, damn it !?


----------



## James D (18 Aug 2014)

Just to update, I installed the CO2 art lily pipe / skimmer on Friday.

At fist I was skeptical as the floating bit doesn't seem to draw in any/much water, my floating plants are all congregating around it's bviously doing something. My surface has been super clean and shiny since I put it in so first impressions are that I'm very happy with it.

I'd much prefer it to the eheim because it's virtually invisble, with having no background in my tank (only a white wall behind) the black eheim and it's wires really looked like an eyesore. The only potential downside I can see will be cleaning around all those bends in the glass, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

Cheers

James


----------



## GDM (1 Mar 2015)

James D said:


> Just to update, I installed the CO2 art lily pipe / skimmer on Friday.
> 
> At fist I was skeptical as the floating bit doesn't seem to draw in any/much water, my floating plants are all congregating around it's bviously doing something. My surface has been super clean and shiny since I put it in so first impressions are that I'm very happy with it.
> 
> ...




Hi James, I'm interested to hear your experiences with the C02 Art skimmer? Is is a pain to keep clean?


----------



## James D (2 Mar 2015)

Hi GDM

I was happy with it but it was tricky to keep clean. You'll notice I'm referring to it in the past tense..... I snapped it while cleaning it. .

I've recently got hold of a stainless steel set which has almost exactly the same surface skimmer, I'm thinking of selling them though because I think they might be a bit too big for my P60.


----------



## GDM (2 Mar 2015)

Thanks James,

http://www.borneowild.com/pp_skimz.php?mnu=p&sub=2&pg=2

Did you get the Borneo Wild set? I didn't realise how much bigger this was over a regular inflow. The images showing the skimmer being man handled give a sense of scale.

I do quite like the all metal in & outflow pipes. Slightly brutalist but then i have a 4ft planned with some stupidly large lumps of slate so they might just work.....will set a Journal up when I have a moment, the Amazonia is being delivered tomorrow!

http://www.borneowild.com/pp_steelpipe.php?mnu=p&sub=2&pg=1

Best,
Garry


----------



## Chris Jackson (3 Mar 2015)

Hi GDM,

I've been running the CO2 art one for a couple of months and it works very well. It's no harder to clean than any other piece of glassware but it is fiddly to keep working well. The skimming part floats on a bubble of air, too big a bubble and it floats too high and barely skims. I find that I have to adjust this daily because the pearling from the plants makes it float too high.
At the bottom end there is a flow adjusting system to balance the pull of water between the bottom of the pipe and the skimmer and this gets gunky pretty quickly. 
The real negative for me with it, apart from the visible intrusion into the tank, is the amount of polluting trimming debris that gets inadvertently sucked into the filter. 
So in summary I'd say it works superbly at keeping your water surface spotless but it's also an ugly pain in the butt. Mine is going into a cupboard.....


----------



## GDM (3 Mar 2015)

Hmmm thanks Chris, sounds like this might be coming off the must have list.


----------



## Chris Jackson (4 Mar 2015)

Yes... prompted by making my earlier comment I removed my skimmer yesterday and replaced it with the previous Cal Aqua inflow. I then drilled a 2 mm hole in my spray bar angling diagonally slightly towards ths surface and all is sweet. The tank looks way better minus that contraption...


----------



## GDM (5 Mar 2015)

Hi Chris, I've just read your journal. Really interesting and wonderfully documented. The Riccia Slugs are a very clever tip! 

Great reading. I'm very lazy when it comes to forums, but this place is just too good not to _*try* _and give a little back.

Best,
Garry


----------



## Chris Jackson (5 Mar 2015)

Thanks Gary,
Yes I have a very low forum tolerance but this one is not only exteremely helpful and knowledgeable but it's members aren't continually getting into rants with each other either!
Enjjoy
Chris


----------



## Matt Warner (5 Mar 2015)

James D. Do you mind if I ask what the reason is for doing 50% water changes twice a week in a non co2 tank?


----------



## Zak Rafik (6 Mar 2015)

I find surface skimmers (Eheim 35) to be very handy. Although I never get surface film, I find the skimmer pulls in dust that lands on the water surface. Once I tried without the skimmer and I landed with fine dust floating in the tank. 
I also turn it on  after trimming carpet plants. It simply pulls in all the tiny leaves floating and after 1/2 hour, I just clean the skimmer.


----------



## Chris Jackson (6 Mar 2015)

I agree Zak, they definitely have their uses. With the C02 Art model my water surface was truly spotless and dust free, with just surface agitation the dust and tiny leaves etc ride around in the current until finally collecting in the corners or sticking to the glass. I think the ideal would be a surface skimming outflow combined with sump filtration...


----------



## Chris Jackson (6 Mar 2015)

I have noticed surface film developing after adding TNC Trace elements. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (6 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> I think the ideal would be a surface skimming outflow combined with sump filtration


Sounds like a Mame overflow. Crafted Japanese glassware... very nice

http://saltwater-conversion.com/products/mame-design-overflow


----------



## Chris Jackson (6 Mar 2015)

Mr. Teapot said:


> Sounds like a Mame overflow. Crafted Japanese glassware... very nice
> 
> http://saltwater-conversion.com/products/mame-design-overflow



Oh my, that's got me thinking...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (6 Mar 2015)

Have a look at this:
http://www.barrreport.com/forum/barr-report/aquascaping/9809-redoing-the-60p-non-co2-ada/page2
I think the tank is a 60P. Does however look a pain to keep clean.


----------

